# SC 372 questions



## 74inchshovel (Mar 23, 2013)

After almost 20 years, I think it is time to put the trusted but tired 630B out to pasture. I demoed a 372 at the Vermeer dealer, (if you can call grinding against a log a demo) and found a lot to like. My biggest concern is traction, I can see that machine sinking quick in loose sand, etc. Would love some comments on this from352/372 owners, and would welcome any comments in general. Thanks!


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Mar 23, 2013)

We have 52 hours on ours. Grinds very fast, yellow jackets work well, but am switching to green teeth soon. I have 4wd and locking differential. The 372 needs the 4wd and locking quite often. I don't know how it would do in soft sand but overall it does ok in off road situations. In steep areas it climbs great. In low traction areas it struggles somewhat. Overall I'm very happy, out performs my old 252 3x to 4x. Does well on fuel too. 

Mike


----------



## bushwacker101 (Mar 24, 2013)

We just bought a new stump grinder, a Bandit 2150 with the 37hp motor. We also own a Vermeer SC252 which we really like. Our Vermeer salesman brought out a SC372 for use to demo, here are my thoughts:

1- Visability is very poor, you can't see the cutter head when grinding.
2- Very slow in its actions and seems to be very clumsy.
3- It only has a 40" cutting swing (Bandit has 50")
4- With all the previous problems that the 352 had makes me leary about the 372.
5- The size of the machine is very bulky.

We demoed the machines side by side and I must say the Bandit 2150 out performed the Vermeer SC372 hands down in every way. From how fast it travels and cuts to its wieght and over all size. The price also played a huge factor, the Vermeer is almost 12 grand more then the Bandit. I would say to look into a Bandit before you pull the trigger on the Vermeer. We also wanted to looked at a Carlton SP5014tx but our dealer didnt have one in stock and delivery was about 4 to 5 weeks.

Just my 02

Ben
Bushwacker Tree


----------



## 74inchshovel (Mar 24, 2013)

Thanks for the response! Mike, that is the information I was looking for, I think the 4WD long term is worth the asking price. 4k at the Vermeer dealer here. Why are you switching to green teeth? If you have the time I would be interested in your response. 

Ben, I agree the 352 seems to have had some problems- half the ones I see for sale used proudly advertise " new motor with 5 hours" or something similiar. There is no way I would buy one with a Daihatsu diesel. I have heard of other problems, but none with the consistancy of motor failures. The 372 you demoed, was it gas or with the Yanmar diesel? My experience with Yanmar has been extremely good. Did you end up getting a gas powered grinder?

Again, thanks for your time, Mike


----------



## bushwacker101 (Mar 24, 2013)

Yes it was the yanmar diesel we demoed. Yes we ended up buying the Bandit gas powered machine, after seeing the performance of both machines (both each ground out a 46" Elm stump) our decision was easy. Not knocking Vermeer as I own a SC252 and a BC1500 I just think there are better machines out there than the 372. Have you looked at Carlton, the SP4015tx looks very inpressive, on tracks, sandvik wheel, wireless remote and comes with 2 engine options a 33hp or a 44hp Kubota. Not sure what the price would be down there but I was quoted 35gs delivered. 

Ben
Bushwacker Tree


----------



## Mikecutstrees (Mar 25, 2013)

Ive read a lot about the bandit and honestly if I was buying today I probably would go with the bandit. I'm switching to the green teeth because I'd like to try them, and they have 3 cutting edges compared to 2 on the yellow jackets. 

Mike


----------



## EasyStumpin (May 5, 2013)

I have a 2004 sc 352, and I love it. I ground around 7000 stumps last summer, and had very few problems. I really wish I had 4x4, but the locker, and a little thinking, I can go anywhere. I tried the 252, and 852, and the 252 is way to small for me, and the 852 is a pain to maneuver around on hillsides and clear cuts. I think the 352, with a diesel motor, is a great way to go.


----------



## treeclimber101 (May 5, 2013)

If the 372 performs like the 352 you'll love it , unfortunately I got the model with the crappy Diesel engine that I replaced at 1500 hours at the tune of 8k but the machine itself is built well ... The 4x4 is a must I ran a rental 352 without it once and had to move the mulch to move up on the stump ....


----------



## 74inchshovel (May 6, 2013)

*Thanks for the input*

Well, pulled the trigger about a month ago. Dealer did not have 4WD, so special order and a wait. The last two posts make me feel pretty comfortable with the decision, but truthfully I think I would like either machine, coming off 15+ years with a 630B. Oh yeah, a 206 as well. ( ugh) I went with Vermeer because the dealer has been awesome over the years, and the Bandit dealer was to far away. Just got the machine a week ago, really like it. 4WD was a good choice, one job was up a sandy hill, so out of curiosity I flipped it to 2WD, no way, not even with axle locked up. Machine does have some quirks, like if you are in transport mode, high speed, and go to grind without taking it out of high speed, it disables autosweep. Freaked me out at first, thought something went wrong. Here is a vid of me working on a large maple stump, pretty hard wood, going a little slow and still getting used to machine. 


Specialty Services Stump Grinding - YouTube


----------



## Mikecutstrees (May 6, 2013)

Ive ran the green teeth quite a bit and like them. 3 sides definitely beats two. They make less mess. Not sure how but chips don't fly like they do with the yellow jackets. The yellow jackets actually sting sometimes. Hit you in the leg and damn that hurts! The bolts that hold the greenteeth are bigger and stronger too which is better. 

Mike


----------



## treeclimber101 (May 6, 2013)

74inchshovel said:


> Well, pulled the trigger about a month ago. Dealer did not have 4WD, so special order and a wait. The last two posts make me feel pretty comfortable with the decision, but truthfully I think I would like either machine, coming off 15+ years with a 630B. Oh yeah, a 206 as well. ( ugh) I went with Vermeer because the dealer has been awesome over the years, and the Bandit dealer was to far away. Just got the machine a week ago, really like it. 4WD was a good choice, one job was up a sandy hill, so out of curiosity I flipped it to 2WD, no way, not even with axle locked up. Machine does have some quirks, like if you are in transport mode, high speed, and go to grind without taking it out of high speed, it disables autosweep. Freaked me out at first, thought something went wrong. Here is a vid of me working on a large maple stump, pretty hard wood, going a little slow and still getting used to machine.
> 
> 
> Specialty Services Stump Grinding - YouTube



There's a seal on the lower gear box in between the wheel and the box , when and if you do stumps that have vines or get anything wrapped around it , take the time to get it off ASAP , it will get at that seal quick and that box will leak like a siv and get dirt in it and take out the bearings .


----------



## tidy (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm leaning towards getting my hands on a 372, mainly as the direct drive will save on maintenance costs and time. To Mike re: Yellow Jacket Vs Greenteeth, my experience with the green teeth has not been that you get 3 cutting edges per tooth, the tooth has 3 rotating positions but the actually individual cutting edges overlap somewhat. I run a small gas machine so this may not be so much an issue for a larger diesel.

Chris


----------



## treefireguy (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi guys, I am new here to this forum but not to Stump Grinding. I recently retired my old trusted 352 and bought a brand new 372 diesel (wanted the 4wd but dealer made an offer on 2wd I couldn't refuse). Anyhow, I NEED to figure out how to disable this awful AutoSweep system. It literally is doubling my production time and I can't take it anymore. I have ground out thousands of stumps so I know how to use my head, eyes and ears, I don't need this Autosweep. Anybody know how to disable?


----------



## treefireguy (Mar 27, 2014)

treefireguy said:


> Hi guys, I am new here to this forum but not to Stump Grinding. I recently retired my old trusted 352 and bought a brand new 372 diesel (wanted the 4wd but dealer made an offer on 2wd I couldn't refuse). Anyhow, I NEED to figure out how to disable this awful AutoSweep system. It literally is doubling my production time and I can't take it anymore. I have ground out thousands of stumps so I know how to use my head, eyes and ears, I don't need this Autosweep. Anybody know how to disable?


Well, I figured it out today!! YES!!  This is a major victory. If anyone wants to know how to do turn OFF "auto-sweep"... PM me. Not sure about posting it on a forum due to (liability crap).. you know how that goes. It isn't labeled, but a tad bit of grit and logical reasoning made it fairly simple. Cheers!


----------



## 74inchshovel (Mar 30, 2014)

Treefireguy, pls check your web site inbox. Congrats on the machine. I love mine. For me it has the right combination of power and maneuverability. Not real sold on the Yellow Jacket teeth. After a couple sharpening's, they will rotate in the pocket. Anybody out there sharpen their own green teeth? Seems like sharpening these would be REALLY easy.


----------



## treefireguy (Mar 31, 2014)

I am wondering, has anybody figured out how to adjust the auto-sleep feature? Also, anyone know how to disable the operator presence? I really like the yellowjacket teeth, but they are a huge upgrade from "Old" Vermeer teeth. Never used Greenteeth.


----------



## treevet (Mar 31, 2014)

very simple to change and 3 sides before replacement

if you consider Vermeer you might worry about service. they charge everybody the mileage and hours getting here some 60 miles when they say they will wait til others in your area will share. numerous times I have been significantly overcharged from price quoted and badgered them to comply with est. But now service John tells me he will get back to me re service call and never does so I complained to manager with a personal letter and he completely ignored it. I am looking to get completely out of vermeer.


----------



## gorman (Apr 1, 2014)

treevet said:


> very simple to change and 3 sides before replacement
> 
> if you consider Vermeer you might worry about service. they charge everybody the mileage and hours getting here some 60 miles when they say they will wait til others in your area will share. numerous times I have been significantly overcharged from price quoted and badgered them to comply with est. But now service John tells me he will get back to me re service call and never does so I complained to manager with a personal letter and he completely ignored it. I am looking to get completely out of vermeer.


Tons of places do this. Schmitt equipment did this to us servicing our 750 dozer.


----------



## treevet (Apr 1, 2014)

I just picture them, and others, caring only about the huge clients. Little do they know that a bunch of small clients add up to one big client, maybe more. They may find out too late. I used to come on here and advocate Vermeer. I now would do just the opposite.


----------



## Derekw40 (Jun 12, 2015)

treefireguy said:


> I am wondering, has anybody figured out how to adjust the auto-sleep feature? Also, anyone know how to disable the operator presence? I really like the yellowjacket teeth, but they are a huge upgrade from "Old" Vermeer teeth. Never used Greenteeth.




I know how to bypass operator presence on sc372 now if anyone wants to know. Thanks to treefireguy the auto sweep is disengaged .


----------



## 74inchshovel (Jun 12, 2015)

Derekw40 said:


> I know how to bypass operator presence on sc372 now if anyone wants to know. Thanks to treefireguy the auto sweep is disengaged .


Would be interested in disabling both, could you pm me?


----------



## skinnyd (Jun 28, 2015)

74inchshovel said:


> Would be interested in disabling both, could you pm me?


ditto.


----------



## skinnyd (Jun 30, 2015)

any follow up on how to disable this would be helpful. PM'd you.


----------



## EasyStumpin (Jul 3, 2015)

I also need to disable both. Can someone message me? I tried to find a message option but I'm terrible at this forum thing. Thank you.


----------



## treefireguy (Jul 9, 2015)

Derekw40 said:


> I know how to bypass operator presence on sc372 now if anyone wants to know. Thanks to treefireguy the auto sweep is disengaged .


I would love to know how to disengage the operator presence system !


----------



## beardstump (Dec 2, 2015)

Derekw40 said:


> I know how to bypass operator presence on sc372 now if anyone wants to know. Thanks to treefireguy the auto sweep is disengaged .


Hey mate how do u disengage the operator presence on the sc372 my levers r showing wear and sometimes is very sensitive? Cheers mate


----------



## skinnyd (Dec 2, 2015)

The fella disappeared on us!


----------



## treefireguy (Jul 23, 2016)

I would love to know how to disengage the operator presence system. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arboristo (Nov 7, 2016)

Does anyone know yet how to disengage operator presence?


----------



## overtimegc (Apr 8, 2017)

Could someone please share how to disable the operator presence and the auto sweep. I just purchased a 372. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arboristo (Apr 9, 2017)

To Disable the auto-sweep is easy. You just need to disconnect the fuse-plug behind the operator controls.
How to disconnect or overrule operator presence I don't know. Apparently the computer gets a signal from the solenoid that counts the engine revs. Simply disconnecting the solenoid is not the solution here unfortunately, cause you won't be able to engage the electric clutch. I guess you have to create your own 12V circuit with a switch to the clutch.

But keep in mind, the opperator presence was meant as a safety thing, so in my opinion it is better to get it work properly then to override it. It works fine on my sc252.


----------



## overtimegc (Apr 16, 2017)

Thanks for the info. I just received the machine and I will definitely play with it before I decide to disable any safety features. I just have a feeling that it won't work as well as its supposed to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arboristo (Apr 16, 2017)

The operator presence works excellent on my sc252. If it doesn't, fix it with new controls I would say. I do not recommend to overrule the operator presence cause it is very dangerous. When you're working and you're tired, you easily make mistakes.


----------



## overtimegc (May 19, 2017)

It isn't that bad. I wish it would run about 10 seconds longer before cutting out though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CILT (Oct 20, 2020)

74inchshovel said:


> Would be interested in disabling both, could you pm me?


----------

